# String vergleichen und ändern (oder nur ändern)



## MKDCom (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi folks,
ich durchwühle schon seit einiger Zeit erfolglos das Netz und auch hier das Forum um ähnlich Problemstellungen und deren Lösungen zu finden. Also ähnliche Probleme habe ich schon gefunden (auch hier), aber die blieben unbeantwortet. Ich hoffe, nur weil die Posts nicht genügend Infos enthielten.  

Also ich habe eine Tabelle mit über 190 Spalten, wovon 2 Spalten interessant für mich sind. Es handelt sich hierbei um Spalten, die eigentlich ein Datum enthalten sollten, welche aber nicht als Date angelegt sind, sondern als Varchar und somit gültige und ungültige Datumsangaben enthalten. Nun habe ich vor alle ungültigen Datumsangaben (z.B. Juni 04 oder 01.6-015.06.04) in ein gültiges Format zu wandeln. 

Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger, der gerade mal weiß, wie man die Daten voneinander trennt und in einer Temporären Tabelle ablegt und wie ich alle gültigen Datumsangaben in ein einheitliches Datumsformat konvertiert bekomme. Bis hierhin habe ich versucht eine Prozedur zu bauen, die einen Cursor verwendet. Aber irgendwie klappt jarnischt. Weder die Verwendung eines Cursors, noch (und das ist ja am wichtigsten das auslesen des Feldinhaltes und das Verändern des selbigen.

Verwendet wird MS-SQL SERVER 2000, BS=W2K

Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht so ein lästiges FAQ oder rtfm standard-Problem gepostet und jemand kann mir helfen

thx

Matto
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Consuetudo (quasi) altera natura
Die Gewohnheit ist die zweite Natur des Menschen.


----------

